# I love the Habitrail Ovo.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well it finally arrived on Wednesday after waiting a week for delivery - think they had forgot to send it because I phoned them and they sent it that day and I received it the next day. 

I think its great for dwarf hamsters although I wouldn't like to keep a Syrian in it unless you added a few add ons. Jasmine our Russian hamster seems to like it anyhow. I got her a little den add on that she sleeps in and she loves the wheel and the cardboard thingy in the cage - she likes popping up through all the little holes. Not sure about the water bottle though - seems a bit daft and not sure if she knows how to use it so I have put a bowl with water in too just to be on the safe side.

I love it that much I have ordered another one for Tommy our other Russian.


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

Ha, they look really good. I wish they did them in big sizes.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh you mean for Degu's?


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

A double-sized ovo, that might be interesting.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice one Jazzy... dont for get...............piccys please..:001_tt2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

She loves the wheel.










I have ordered a pink add on maze too to give her a bit more space and to keep her occupied.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOOh nice ..looks cool..  


Blob on its way...


1 Question.....will they chew the cardbord thing? or is it ment to for them to chew...:idea:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

YAY!! I am glad it arrived safe and sound. They are alot bigger than they look aren't they!?  She looks like a happy little hammie!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> OOOh nice ..looks cool..
> 
> Blob on its way...
> 
> 1 Question.....will they chew the cardbord thing? or is it ment to for them to chew...:idea:


Aww thanks Sharon.

Yes the cardboard thing is meant for them to chew and then you can replace them. I have seen a pack of 3 for £4.99 online. I'm not sure that she will chew it though because I have noticed that my dwarf hamsters don't really seem to chew cardboard at all - they aren't like Syrians that will chew anything in sight. I have ordered an add on maze and a tree cardboard thing to put in it too so she should be happy. She seems happy enough in this cage anyway. I bought her a Savic Peggy and she was so unhappy that she didn't come out at all that night and I was worried that she had died so I put her back in her old cage the next day but this one she seemed to take to right away. I'm wondering if she just likes plastic cages and not ones with bars - perhaps they make her feel vulnerable.

Habitrail Ovo Maze Expansion Cage For Hamsters Pet Pink

And this is the cardboard tree maze I have ordered to go in it.

Habitrail Ovo Edible Tree House Maze For Hamster Cage


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> YAY!! I am glad it arrived safe and sound. They are alot bigger than they look aren't they!?  She looks like a happy little hammie!!


Thanks Cherrie. Yes they are bigger than they look aren't they. I like the little bit where the wheel is where there are some steps and the little hidey hole underneath - I reckon she will be moving her bed in there when she gets fed up with the den.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Aww thanks Sharon.
> 
> Yes the cardboard thing is meant for them to chew and then you can replace them. I have seen a pack of 3 for £4.99 online. I'm not sure that she will chew it though because I have noticed that my dwarf hamsters don't really seem to chew cardboard at all - they aren't like Syrians that will chew anything in sight. I have ordered an add on maze and a tree cardboard thing to put in it too so she should be happy. She seems happy enough in this cage anyway. I bought her a Savic Peggy and she was so unhappy that she didn't come out at all that night and I was worried that she had died so I put her back in her old cage the next day but this one she seemed to take to right away. I'm wondering if she just likes plastic cages and not ones with bars - perhaps they make her feel vulnerable.
> 
> ...


I really like them now there cool.. if i had a russain i would deff get one of them...
Yeah my Hamster chews everything!!..

Thank you for answering my Question..:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Oh you mean for Degu's?


yes, they would love it, if it was bigger. Apart from i think they would chew it


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Cute hamster, she looks happy in there


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well the other Habitrail ovo loft that I ordered on Friday came today. I ordered one of those little den thingies for the hamster to sleep in and one of those mazes. I was shocked how big the maze compartment is - it's massive. 
I have put Tommy the Russian in it and he seems to be enjoying himself on the wheel at the moment.:laugh:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I wondered how big they were coz they look funky but small but in that pic it looks fab! 

Thinking about getting one for my millie with a few attachments. i didnt see the water bottle tho...where abouts is it?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i love the ovo  got all of the attatchments, i think its fantastic! and so easy to clean!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope Tommy loves his new home. Pics if you can would be great.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I cleaned out the first one I got last night for the first time and it took about 5 minutes which I thought was great because hamster cages usually take about 15 minutesor more depending on the number of fiddly tubes, to wash, dry and put together again - I was well impressed how easy they are to clean out.

Just loading some pics now to my computer and will put some on of both cages.:thumbup1:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

It looks like a great cage. My Bella would love the cardboard thingy, as she likes running through things.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This is Tommy's cage, he's a Russian winter white dwarf hamster.









He seems to like to sleep in the maze.


















This is Jasmines cage - she's a Russian too.










I've just bought another of the mazes to fix to hers but trying to think of somewhere to put it because it makes the cage really long.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like the cages...
Ive only ever seen the small compartments in pet shops before, which they were selling as a complete cage... 

This looks great!
I cant believe its the size of the hamster heaven.. 
I want one now!!...

If i get another hammie... i blame you!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

It's definitely a big habitrail! I love the look of it, very space-age.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think the add on was a bit of a waste of money - Tommy never uses it. He's not bothered about the little green den add on either and prefers to sleep in the little house at the back of the wheel. Jasmine uses her den to sleep in though and uses the bit at the back of the wheel as her toilet.


----------

